# Halloween paintings and artwork



## pysankar (Sep 11, 2006)

I like that a lot. I think it would look nice over my mantel too!


----------



## battygirl (Sep 30, 2008)

hehehe Well I can always paint another one


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

Cool..I like the simplicity and the feeling it relates..great job there !!! 

Didn't paint these myself but I've know Lew for awhile : http://www.hauntedstudio.com/

He does some amazing work...I really should ask him to do a circus theme custom painting one day... ;D


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Battygirl, that's awesome! I'd love to see more of your work.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I really like that. Good job. I wish I could do that!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Very nice painting! 
You should post a pic once you have it framed and up - I'd have it framed and matted with a contrasting mat keying off the colors in the painting...

I'm moving this to the crafts section - painting is technically a craft (arts and crafts).


----------



## Hope (Sep 10, 2010)

I love it!


----------



## battygirl (Sep 30, 2008)

Thank you for all the kind words! I will definitely post more when I do another one.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

I really like it. Big fan of arts here...especially to do with halloween. just wonderful! Any special way you did it or did you just free hand?


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I like it.


----------



## battygirl (Sep 30, 2008)

Si-cotik, nothing special just free hand with some acrylic craft paint.


----------



## ssflipo13 (Nov 8, 2008)

batty girl this is great work










battygirl said:


> Just painted this to go over my mantel....I paint every other subject matter and do pretty well selling it sometimes. It just now occurred to me to paint a Halloween painting. I know it's simple but I like it. Anyway just thought I'd share. I posted it here because it's not really a craft.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

battygirl said:


> Si-cotik, nothing special just free hand with some acrylic craft paint.


kewl!!! great job


----------



## Maxiboots (Aug 31, 2010)

Batty Girl, thanks for sharing the painting. We have a painting above our mantel and I am trying to convince my husband to let me hang a portrait of the previous owner of our home in it's stead for Halloween. She died here at the age of 97.
And Blade, thanks for posting the haunted studio link. I would love our invitations to have some sort of image of our house as it is our home's 100th anniversary this year. But alas, how scary can you make a tidy bungalow look?


----------



## Nevergoback (Sep 13, 2009)

Love it! 

I wish I had even a little artistic talent.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 13, 2008)

That's too cool!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Great work. Love it.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Very cool! I like the colors you used in the sunset.


----------



## battygirl (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for all the kind words!!! I know that other people would not appreciate the darker side that this painting shows  Love this forum


----------

